# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نشان دادن علامت دقیقه رو label

## Tarrah

سلام
می خوام یه lable ای بذارم رو فرم که توسط caption اون مدت زمان ورود شخص رو با این فرمت نشون بدم .

 "22:'11: 01 

ولی نمی تونم علامت دقیقه یعنی ( ' ) رو نشون بدم . چون علامت رشته هست . راه حل چیه ؟

----------


## mzjahromi

هر جا می خوای ' بذاری  دوتا بذار

Label1.Caption:='1:11'':26'

----------


## shayan_delphi

Self.Label1.Caption := '12:25 ' + Chr(39);

----------


## Tarrah

ضمن تشکر از هر دوی دوستان
اقای ذوالقدر
جواب نداد . با فاصله یا بی فاصله باید بذارم ؟ البته من هر دو حالت رو امتحان کردما

----------


## mzjahromi

دوست عزیز چه خطائی میده؟
من کد زیر رو عینا از تو دلفی کپی کردم هیچ مشکلی هم نداره . فاصله هم نمیخواد دوتا ' پشت سرهم

  Label1.Caption:='12:22'':30';

----------


## mzjahromi

البته راهی که دوستمون گفتن هم جواب میده ها

  Label1.Caption:='12:22'+Char(39)+':50';

----------

